# mac brush belt price



## pemily (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm travelling to the US soon and trying to find the brush belt on the US website.. I can't find it anywhere! could someone please tell me the price of it?

  thanks.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 26, 2014)

It was $42 last time I inquired at my Pro store.


----------



## pemily (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks Hun is that without 40% off?


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 27, 2014)

I think the belt is $50 and you have to call the pro store or customer service to get the belt.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 27, 2014)

Trigger said:


> I think the belt is $50 and you have to call the pro store or customer service to get the belt.


  Nope, the brush belt $42 and if she visits a Pro store during her trip to the US, she'll be able to buy it.


----------



## pemily (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks ladies so does that mean I get 40% off the $42 price?


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 28, 2014)

If you have a Pro card and that is your discount, then yes.


----------

